# clinical trials for the vibrating capsule



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Someone may have posted about this already, but in any case -- The vibrating capsule (an experimental treatment for chronic constipation) is now being tested in clinical trials in the US. So, if anyone is interested, they seem to be recruiting at a number of sites across the country:

http://ddwblog.org/2015/02/ddw-innovation-rolled-out-to-patients/

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02030756


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, kc99.

it's good to know that there are clinical trials for this going on here in the usa. i have several conditions that would exclude me from participating.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep, that seems to be the catch with so many of these trials...They're looking for "pure" idiopathic constipation. I understand the rationale, from a scientific standpoint. Maybe if something is successful then one day they'll try it in people with more complicated conditions, also.


----------

